# cordless ko set



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

That does look pretty sweet, how much do they run?


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

I bought mine about a year ago, I think I paid $1200 for the punch, charger and two batteries.
I think they are $1500 with the dies but I already them, check out toolup.com they are normally the cheapest around


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

electricalwiz said:


> I bought mine about a year ago, I think I paid $1200 for the punch, charger and two batteries.
> I think they are $1500 with the dies but I already them, check out toolup.com they are normally the cheapest around


Are the dies it uses the same as any other Greenlee KO dies?


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

erics37 said:


> Are the dies it uses the same as any other Greenlee KO dies?


Same dies. $1400 with 1/2" to 2" slug splitters from Platt. I think they have one on sale without dies for $1000


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

ill stick to my cordless 1/2" impact and a 1" socket for that price. 1" ratchet dogbone wrench for when the impact wont fit.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

It will pay for itself soon enough.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I will never spend big $$$$ for anything Greenlees makes ever again..

Tim posted about having a high end Greenlee pipe bender where the circuit board went bad..

Greenlee told him that model was obsolete and only thing he could do was buy a new pipe bender.. :blink::blink:

I find that kind of "customer support" unacceptable from a company who used to be the only game in town when it came to high end benders and wire pullers..

I can't believe their engineers are not smart enough to be able to make replacement boards for a machine you spent thousands for and took care of..

So I will gladly take my money some place else.. :thumbsup:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

sparky970 said:


> It will pay for itself soon enough.


nah, id rather work out my arms and use that money for something else. really punching a KO isnt that hard. and if you are doing a crapload, then Id assume the equipment is new, and you can use an impact gun on the KO cutter.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

TOOL_5150 said:


> nah, id rather work out my arms and use that money for something else. really punching a KO isnt that hard. and if you are doing a crapload, then Id assume the equipment is new, and you can use an impact gun on the KO cutter.


We do 90% industrial, lot of SS boxes. It is a labor saver.


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

erics37 said:


> Are the dies it uses the same as any other Greenlee KO dies?


Uses all the same KO dies and studs from any Greenlee knockout set. Do not use the Greeenlee knockoff brands like Current their dies suck. 
I would never go back to hydraulic punch or the ratchet, the cordless makes life so easy. But I am kinda of tool nut, if there is a tool that makes my life easy I will buy it


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

B4T said:


> I will never spend big $$$$ for anything Greenlees makes ever again..
> 
> Tim posted about having a high end Greenlee pipe bender where the circuit board went bad..
> 
> Greenlee told him that model was obsolete and only thing he could do was buy a new pipe bender.. :blink::blink:


Do you still buy Ford vehicles? There's a lot of Ford vehicles that are obsolete and parts are no longer manufactured or available for them.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Peter D said:


> Do you still buy Ford vehicles? There's a lot of Ford vehicles that are obsolete and parts are no longer manufactured or available for them.


Pagers are obsolete but he has one of those.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

B4T said:


> I will never spend big $$$$ for anything Greenlees makes ever again..
> 
> Tim posted about having a high end Greenlee pipe bender where the circuit board went bad..
> 
> ...


 
And there were plenty of people that got burnt on the older 555's that way.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Do you still buy Ford vehicles? There's a lot of Ford vehicles that are obsolete and parts are no longer manufactured or available for them.


There are aftermarket places and junk yards unless you're going to hit me with a Model T..


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

B4T said:


> There are aftermarket places and junk yards unless you're going to hit me with a Model T..


Likewise, you can find Greenlee parts on ebay, Craigslist, etc. I'm not saying it's good that they condemned a good bender to scrap metal because of one circuit board, but to write Greenlee off completely is not the right approach either.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

Peter D said:


> ..I'm not saying it's good that they condemned a good bender to scrap metal because of one circuit board, but to write Greenlee off completely is not the right approach either.


How else will they (Greenlee) get the message???


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

don_resqcapt19 said:


> How else will they (Greenlee) get the message???


My thoughts exactly.. :thumbsup:

They will see declining sales and word about this forum will get back to the guys in charge.. eventually..


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

don_resqcapt19 said:


> How else will they (Greenlee) get the message???


They might, but an effective boycott requires coordination and effort. Has anyone tried it?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Likewise, you can find Greenlee parts on ebay, Craigslist, etc. I'm not saying it's good that they condemned a good bender to scrap metal because of one circuit board, but to write Greenlee off completely is not the right approach either.


I'm not interested in finding spare parts at a flea market.. if Greenlee wants my money again.. they will have to do a better job of designing their product..


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

B4T said:


> I'm not interested in finding spare parts at a flea market.. if Greenlee wants my money again.. they will have to do a better job of designing their product..



I'm sure they will miss the big ticket items you buy every year. :laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Peter D said:


> I'm sure they will miss the big ticket items you buy every year. :laughing:


My big mouth will make more of a splash.. :thumbup:

You forget.. this forum is worldwide and has power to influence where people will spend their money..

I am not the only one ranting Greenlee has lost their place as top dog.. 

Anyone looking to drop $10,000.00 on a pipe bender will do their homework first..


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

If I had to spend money on a large bender or puller I would buy Greenlee hands down. They are the market leader and to buy some other brand is foolish.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Peter D said:


> If I had to spend money on a large bender or puller I would buy Greenlee hands down. They are the market leader and to buy some other brand is foolish.


Maxis is slowly chipping away at the Greenlee market... better tools for less money will always win..

Greenlee already made the mistake of making some high end tools "obsolete" for replacement parts.. 

I seriously doubt if Maxis will make the same stupid mistake.. 

Greenlee could make such corporate decisions under the radar with only a few people knowing about..

The Internet has changed the rules about how a manufacture does business.. :thumbsup:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Maxis does not make any benders.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Maxis does not make any benders.


Not yet.. they are the new kind on the block.. they will mirror Greenlee in time.. that is good for all of us.. :thumbsup:


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

B4T said:


> Not yet.. they are the new kind on the block.. they will mirror Greenlee in time.. that is good for all of us.. :thumbsup:


 B4T how often do you buy Greenlee tools? I have the cordless knockout and the cordless crimper with a couple other of their tools and I think they are top notch. If I ever break down and buy a hydraulic bender it will surely be a Greenlee. I learned my lesson by buying a Current knockout set a couple of years ago and it was junk. I will always the couple extra dollars and buy the Greenlee product


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

electricalwiz said:


> B4T how often do you buy Greenlee tools? I have the cordless knockout and the cordless crimper with a couple other of their tools and I think they are top notch. If I ever break down and buy a hydraulic bender it will surely be a Greenlee. I learned my lesson by buying a Current knockout set a couple of years ago and it was junk. I will always the couple extra dollars and buy the Greenlee product


That was the only brand I used to buy till they started going down hill..


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

B4T said:


> That was the only brand I used to buy till they started going down hill..


but what did you buy that was Greenlee that you are now disappointed with


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

B4T said:


> That was the only brand I used to buy till they started going down hill..


which of there tools is going down hill?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

electricalwiz said:


> but what did you buy that was Greenlee that you are now disappointed with


Nothing so far.. it was the obsolete pipe bender that got me into anti- Greenlee mode..

We all take care of our tools.. I expect the manufacture to have replacement parts when it breaks down..

Why should I settle for a $6000.00 pile of scrap iron.. :blink::blink:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

electricalwiz said:


> which of there tools is going down hill?


Read this post.. http://www.electriciantalk.com/f14/cordless-ko-set-38979/#post724870


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

B4T said:


> Nothing so far.. it was the obsolete pipe bender that got me into anti- Greenlee mode..
> 
> We all take care of our tools.. I expect the manufacture to have replacement parts when it breaks down..
> 
> Why should I settle for a $6000.00 pile of scrap iron.. :blink::blink:


do you own that $6000 bender
so you are complaining about a product you have never had a problem with


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

electricalwiz said:


> do you own that $6000 bender
> so you are complaining about a product you have never had a problem with


No I don't own a $6000.00 bender.. my complaint has to do in general with replacement parts on high end ticket items.. 

I am sure you would be singing a different tune if it happened to you..


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

B4T said:


> No I don't own a $6000.00 bender.. my complaint has to do in general with replacement parts on high end ticket items..
> 
> I am sure you would be singing a different tune if it happened to you..


 
Hate to tell you but for medium to large size companies $6000 is nothing. The last shop I worked at there was only 10 -12 of us in the company and we had three of the Greenlee benders. My old company more than got their $6000 worth out of those benders


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

electricalwiz said:


> Hate to tell you but for medium to large size companies $6000 is nothing. The last shop I worked at there was only 10 -12 of us in the company and we had three of the Greenlee benders. My old company more than got their $6000 worth out of those benders


Chances are the bender that went obsolete because of the circuit board was already an old model anyway that got plenty of use.


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

Peter D said:


> Chances are the bender that went obsolete because of the circuit board was already an old model anyway that got plenty of use.


that was my point, plus the point that somebody else made about car parts go obsolete. How long should Greenlee (or any company) keep parts available


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

Peter D said:


> Do you still buy Ford vehicles? There's a lot of Ford vehicles that are obsolete and parts are no longer manufactured or available for them.


I don't. CAW/AAW will never get a cent from me.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Had a similar problem with Fluke.

Selector switch knob twisted off my tester, Fluke wanted me to buy a whole new test meter for want of a knob. They would NOT sell me the knob, telling me it was not available.

Was surfing on eBay and found someone selling that same knob for about $12! Bought one, and was able to resurrect that test meter back into service.


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

Every greenlee product I have owned or used has been top notch. GB benders in my opinion have been complete junk. From their table bender to a hand bender they are garbage. The table bender is hard to s


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

union347sparky said:


> Every greenlee product I have owned or used has been top notch. GB benders in my opinion have been complete junk. From their table bender to a hand bender they are garbage. The table bender is hard to s


Hard to set up and once they get a few bends under their belt they start to wear out really fast. Not a quality bender. For ko punches the greenlee quick draw is the cats meow. 

Hit the send button on my phone a little premature. Lol.


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

union347sparky said:


> Hard to set up and once they get a few bends under their belt they start to wear out really fast. Not a quality bender. For ko punches the greenlee quick draw is the cats meow.
> 
> Hit the send button on my phone a little premature. Lol.


Thought maybe you were building suspense.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

don_resqcapt19 said:


> How else will they (Greenlee) get the message???


Klein is getting the message by using this approach. You produce expensive junk , because you think you have the market cornered, and than it bites back with customers going elsewhere!! Professional don't mind paying high prices for quality tools, but they better be quality tools!


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

360max said:


> Klein is getting the message by using this approach. You produce expensive junk , because you think you have the market cornered, and than it bites back with customers going elsewhere!! Professional don't mind paying high prices for quality tools, but they better be quality tools!


This.

It's a little silly that you can buy stuff made in Germany and imported for the same price or less than a USA product that doesn't even last as long. :blink:


----------



## RKRider (Feb 7, 2010)

http://www.gettools.com/index.jsp?path=product&part=6921533&process=search&ID=,Maxis,Max.Punch

I have this one. Pretty much the same price as the greenlee hydraulic set

Maxis really is putting out some good stuff, after using the Maxis Jax for wire, I could never go back to a regular wire reel


----------

